# Who make BMW paint?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

As above is it glasurit? or is it a unnamed? anyone ever used bmw white label paint?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

It's basically Glasurit 90 line. 
But as you said its labeled up as bmw white label. We have both systems at work. What did you want to know about it.:thumb:


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

was lacquer i wanted to know which one is same as glasurit?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

It's called BMW PRO CLEAR.
Exactly the same as Glasurit mixing ratio, and applicaction are the same. :thumb:


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

you must be in painting trade mate? have ever used glasurit primers?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

andyrst said:


> you must be in painting trade mate? have ever used glasurit primers?


Yes mate I'm a car sprayer.
Yes we use glasurit primer 285-555 and 285-655 high build primer. You have two ways of mixing it.

First.
4:1 with extra fast hardner, and slow thinner.

Second.
4:1 with extra fast hardner, and drying accelerator.

First is mainly for bigger jobs stays open bit longer between coats. With a bake time of 30 mins.
Second is for smaller jobs which will dry fairly quick, with a bake time of 10 mins.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah iv used the 555 great primer i say but very dear, have you used any lacquers by glasurit andy?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

andyrst said:


> yeah iv used the 555 great primer i say but very dear, have you used any lacquers by glasurit andy?


Yes great primer but very expensive.
Yes mate I've used the Glasurit laquers we have three different types at work.

923-335 HS clear 
923-135 HS racing clear
923-45 HS ceramic clear

All mixed 2:1 with 10% thinners. Must admit tht the Glasurit flows out a lot better than the bmw pro clear. Not the cheapest of laquers but the depth of gloss Glasurit has when it's polished is outstanding.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

what guns do you use for base an clear mate


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

andyrst said:


> what guns do you use for base an clear mate


I actually use a devilbiss gti with a 1.3 set up for the base. Tried a devilbiss gti pro but didn't like them at all, so reverted back to a normal
Gti just running the 1.3 set up with a 110 air cap, with spraying pressure set at 2 bar.
For clear laquer I use sata jet rp with a 1.2 set up. I find a sata lays the clear down very easily with out any effort. Spraying pressure for the rp is around 2.5 bar. :thumb:


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

nices guns andy, iv got the 3m primer gun/devilbiss gti 1.4 110 tech cup/gti 1.3 for base, also have upol gun for water base is the best gun but does, 

is it waterbase glasurit you use andy? or solvent?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

andyrst said:


> nices guns andy, iv got the 3m primer gun/devilbiss gti 1.4 110 tech cup/gti 1.3 for base, also have upol gun for water base is the best gun but does,
> 
> is it waterbase glasurit you use andy? or solvent?


Thanks mate. :thumb:
Sounds like you got it pretty much sorted with spray guns fella. Nice set ups that work well.

It's actually solvent base. But when you mix it first thing you put in is M4. Which converts it to water base. Its still applied same way as solvent tho. :thumb:


----------

